# Product photography...



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for opinions on product photography.

I've never had a consistent style and I'm terrible at deciding which one to keep using. So I would love your opinions.

The white bricks my personal favourite. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Top or bottom for me  I think having the white background keeps the eyes on the product! 

I do like the bricks


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Top or bottom for me  I think having the white background keeps the eyes on the product!
> 
> I do like the bricks


Thanks! I agree. Thats why i chose white brick and wood for the new background so it still had a similar effect. I think its between the two.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I like the white brick background too


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I like the white brick background too


Thanks! I think I will be sticking with it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I find the bricks distracting (however nice they are), so the bottom one works best as a marketing tool.


----------



## JRB123 (Jun 22, 2017)

As above - white bricks are lovely but the plain white really shows off the product better with no distractions


----------

